# My New Bottle Babies! :)



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I know it's been a while. I've just been lurking till I got the time to post pictures of the new kiddos I bought at the Florida State fair a couple of weeks ago. It was a great trip. You defiantly know you're in the south when no one turns turns their heads when you the babies needed a potty break. LOL. I brought back a super beautiful little Alpine doeling, New Life Acres Nuttah. And (dont hit me!) a sweet little Nubian doeling, Ow's Patch of Kids Junya. I'm so excited about these kiddos. I got first pick of the kid's from Nuttah's herd, and her dad is out of THE alpine herd to beat in the Florida area. And Junya has all the big names in her pedigree, right out a Longman's buck, with Kastdemur, and Lakeshore on her mom's side. Her mom and mom's twin sis took first and second in a class of nearly forty. Can you tell I'm excited?!! How could I pass that up!? :drool: Both are about a month old, and let me tell you I'm so in love.  I missed being "mom". Nuttah is independent and snuggly, and Junya is a just a momma's girl all the way. I couldnt have for better "kids". :wink:

Here they are:This Nuttah. She always has such a sweet expression on her face.
































This is her new favorite toy. 








And her is boogery little Junya. Ha ha, she is always on the move. It's hard to get pictures of her!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're beautiful! They seem so big till you see the pic with them and the dachshund on the other side of the fence.  Beautiful doelings! Congratulations!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what beauties! Congrats!

I am so happy for you. Yes they are big -- nice growing girls. Love Junya's coloring


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, LOL, I was thinking that too. They are the perfect size right now, I can still tote 'um around without killing my back, but I'm not afraid of breaking them. LOL. Nuttah is probably about 20-25 lb.s and Junya may be a little less than 20. So they definantly arent as big as they look. They are a lot bigger than the my dam raised kids who are thier age though...hmm.. :?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you!  I'm so proud of them.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

gorgeous  .......


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh they are just adorable!! And flashy too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What gorgeous little ones!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Such pretty girlies! I'm a sucker for the 'longears" though the little Alpine has such an inquisitive look about her...like she's listening to secrets.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Hee hee, the long ears get me every time too, Liz. I have to say Nuttah's perky little ears are so funny to watch. She can move them in opposite directions! It's like she the old "bunny-ears" TV atenas (sp?) LOL :ROFL: She has the most soulful little face of any goatie I've ever met. Just looking in her eyes... I just know there is something a little more to this baby, I just cant figure it out yet. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They are adorable! I have to say that I am a Nubie lover though, and I LOVE Junya!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

they're gorgeous! TBH I like any fullsized goat baby seeing I'm a full-size goat fanatic =] although obviously the minis are cute too, I love to see the big'uns :greengrin:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Too cute! They look just wonderful.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations It looks like you got two beautiful girls.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cute kids! Especially the alpine...who is she out of?
beth


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful babies!


----------

